# Laptop not recognizing power supply?!?



## olharmony (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi great people of techsupportforum! 
my dell Latitude D610 laptop has started to prompt me before startup or when reviving from hibernation "*the AC adapter type cannot be determined. This will prevent optimal system performance. Strike F3 to bypass this message in the future. Strike F1 to continue.*" 
I have not changed my AC adapter or dropped it or anything and am in the dark about what is going on here. Since it doesnt recognize the adapter, it will not charge the battery, which has severly restricted my mobility. hmm.
Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
Much thanks:4-dontkno


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

If the laptop senses the power coming into it is not correct, it will not draw power from the adapter. I do not think you have a choice other than replace the power supply.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I had essentially the same problem with my Latitude D800. Called Dell and after some discussion and trying different things, the phone tech yelled over her cubicle saying she has a guy on the phone (me) who's D800 does such and such. I hear a guy yell back - "He needs a new motherboard - happens all the time." So they sent a service tech out to replace my motherboard. (Its a company machine and we have the gold service). I asked the tech and he said it's a fairly common problem with Latitudes.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but it may need a new MB. I'd call Dell and demand they replace it - even if it's out of warranty as its clearly a design flaw.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Sounds like the "classis" case of the coaxail power jack breaking the solder joints on the motherboard. The vendors almost always call out for a motherboard replacement, when in most instances the jack can be replaced (if necessary) and re-soldered. I typically reinforce the connections by using using stranded wire to bridge the solder joint, so if the joint cracks or breaks at the board again, the stranded wire carries the current and has some flex to it. 

I have a Toshiba on my workbench at this moment that I need to tear apart to fix the exact same problem!

If you do not want to tear into yourself, you might try the following links. I have never used this person, however, it looks like an option.

http://www.laptopjacks.com/view_part.php?id=TS71525

They also do the repair:

http://www.laptopjacks.com/service.php

Again, I do not know anything about them as I do all my own work in house.

JamesO


----------

